# John Deere 6150r hydraulics



## simangus (May 13, 2012)

Just picked up this JD tractor and I need to hook up my Hesston 4750 3x3 baler . These balers need a hydraulic fluid flow for the bale density cylinders . Looking at the manual there is a continuous flow setting that can be activated via the green star screen . I pressed the cylinder icon and got the scv time delay icons but could not find how to set a scv in a continuous flow mode . Any one know how to set this . Thanks


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

To get countious turn the black knob on top of the remote in the back. The correct setting will cause your hydraulic lever to "stick" giving that remote continuous flow. This is for mechanical SVC's. don't know if it holds true for electrical


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Colby said:


> To get countious turn the black knob on top of the remote in the back. The correct setting will cause your hydraulic lever to "stick" giving that remote continuous flow. This is for mechanical SVC's. don't know if it holds true for electrical


That's how my R is.


----------



## simangus (May 13, 2012)

Got it figured out 
Have to do everything via the touch screen .


----------

